

Max Hastings: Why I believe it's wrong to pardon Alan Turing - yapcguy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2379515/The-moral-enigma-Bletchley-Parks-code-breaker-Alan-Turing-genius-undoubtedly-helped-defeat-Hitler-So-I-believe-wrong-pardon-breaking-anti-gay-laws-time.html

======
balsam
I wonder why he didn't allude to Socrates' arguments for accepting death. It
would bolster the essay's appeal to reason. As it stands this stuff is open to
less rational attacks.

